# True Grit--2010 Version



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

We just watched the BD version of the new _True Grit_. Got it from NetFlix and we were kinda disappointed. I just picked up a copy of the original movie to make sure we were correct. I can't see how remakes of John Wayne movies could be better than the original, but I'll watch the old one and see what I think. I did like Matt Damon's part better than it was portrayed by Glen Campbell. I think. Barry Pepper's character was very good in the new movie, too. But how anyone can replace the Duke is beyond me. Bridges gave it a good try, but his portrayal seemed pretty forced.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I haven't seen the original, but in the new version, Hailee Steinfeld was the standout performance. Natural talent on display there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just watched it here on Blu Ray in the Home Theater.

We actually had low expectations, and were surprised that it was a better movie than anticipated. I'm not into Westerns...but this one was well done and well cast.

The young lady was stellar.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Ill take the Duke any day. But yes leave out Glen Campbell he cant act.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess that at this point, more folks have seen the John Wayne movie than have read the book, so when we think of Rooster Cogburn, we think of of Wayne (myself included). My understanding is that the Coens used the book as the main inspiration for their version instead of the Wayne movie, so it may actually be more faithful to the original source. Has anyone here read the book and can give us a comparison?

I vaguely recall seeing a version with Warren Oates as Rooster; don't remember if it was a TV movie or a theatrical release. From what I remember, it was pretty weak and the Coen Bros. version was much superior!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I haven't seen the original, but in the new version, Hailee Steinfeld was the standout performance. Natural talent on display there.


Just watched the Duke's version. Kim Darby was very good in that version.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just watched it here on Blu Ray in the Home Theater.
> 
> We actually had low expectations, and were surprised that it was a better movie than anticipated. I'm not into Westerns...but this one was well done and well cast.
> 
> The young lady was stellar.


Just watched the Duke's version, beautifully filmed, the colors were vibrant and, well...the Duke is the Duke, can't beat him.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Ill take the Duke any day. But yes leave out Glen Campbell he cant act.


Just watched it. Matt Damon was better, but Campbell was surprisingly good.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> I guess that at this point, more folks have seen the John Wayne movie than have read the book, so when we think of Rooster Cogburn, we think of of Wayne (myself included). My understanding is that the Coens used the book as the main inspiration for their version instead of the Wayne movie, so it may actually be more faithful to the original source. Has anyone here read the book and can give us a comparison?
> 
> I vaguely recall seeing a version with Warren Oates as Rooster; don't remember if it was a TV movie or a theatrical release. From what I remember, it was pretty weak and the Coen Bros. version was much superior!


Haven't read the book, but I do believe I'm gonna order it from the library.

Rich


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I really enjoy both versions of the movie. However, living 30 miles from Fort Smith, AR - I must say the location used for the new version of movie more closely resembles the area around Fort Smith.


----------

